# Abu Dhabi blood test visa question - urgent



## possexpat

Hi all, 

Firstly, I am mortified to have to ask this. 

I have a job starting in Abu Dhabi teaching, beginning early 2012. I have handed in my notice in my current job so the move in kinda on. 

However, I have since read about the blood test and I had treatment for syphilis about 5 years ago. I am obv fully cured, but I am aware that syphilis leaves "markers" in the blood. i.e. it is an old cured condition, but I dont know if it they would still detect it. 

I have seen conflicting information, saying that they do not deport for syphilis and they simply treat it. Other reports saying that they only look at HIV. Others saying that they look at syphilis for 6 employment groups (nannies etc - my job not included in the 6)

If I can produce a certificate from the NHS showing I am clear of HIV and Hep, would they potentually not do the blood test?

Quick advice appreciated - I am freaking out a bit! !!!


----------



## wandabug

You have to take the blood tests but don't worry, they do not test westerners for syphilis. The blood test is for HIV and Hep. and a chest x-ray for TB.


----------



## nm62

I think you should not worry... 



""""Syphilis: Only six categories of workers tested¹, and treated if found positive, but not deported (unless also testing positive for a deportable illness)."""""

Medical test in Dubai


----------



## jehangir

AOA,

Can you plz tell me that either they check hepatitis B / C or both?


----------

